# Dodo Juice Skull Candy



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Just ordered mine from waxamomo. 

Who else is going for it?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

definate for me


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

pre-ordered 20 minutes after dodo had announced it :lol:

Looking really forward to it, Hard Candy is the dodo wax I use at the moment which I find fantastic. So to have the bonus properties like the 'pro' waxes makes it more exciting for me to use.

Although im going to be abroad from Thursday so won't be able to use it until i'm back


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ordered mine.... another pot of wax wont hurt


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just ordered mine too, got to give it a go.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i ordered from i4detailing


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Ordered up 2 from i4D


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

It's already out of stock on i4d


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

BDJ said:


> It's already out of stock on i4d


This stuff seems to be flying out


----------



## beanheadblue (Oct 26, 2010)

Ordering soon as back in stock at i4detailing


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

bought online from cyc :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

am ordering it from CYC as we speak but I WANT NO. 66!!!!!! will match my austintacios no. 66 then


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

we need a poll for which company has sold the most. I got mine from I4D too..
Would make for some good market research for Dodo..


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

qstix said:


> we need a poll for which company has sold the most. I got mine from I4D too..
> Would make for some good market research for Dodo..


lol, I'm sure they know already who buys the most and at the moment it's likely to be the one offering the biggest discount.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I belive with i4detailiings dodo sale at the moment everyone will head there, and there postage costs are cheaper!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

But they will run out of stock, as resellers are limited to 33x each until Halloween. Only then can resellers reorder. There's no glory in selling out of stock too soon or too cheaply, as Lord Alan will tell you.

It is also the fairest way to ensure every reseller has a chance to get their hands on a jar. Some of our resellers would have bagged all 666 in one hit, believe me.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Who will get number 1 and number 666!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Who will get number 1 and number 666!


i want number 666


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Got mine from waxamomo !


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Who will get number 1 and number 666!


they were allocated before they went on sale. kind of put me off buying a pot really.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Ordered 2 from i4 this morning....


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

There's no need for a poll and research, cuz I'm pretty much sure all resellers will sell all of the jars they have in stocks.
The only question is, who will first run out of stock


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

i4detailing have already run out... we are restricting resupply until after Halloween to give everyone a chance though, then it's a free for all...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> they were allocated before they went on sale. kind of put me off buying a pot really.


Well, they were sold very, very early on to a couple of lucky people who were in the right place at the right time.

A number on the back isn't the prize. The prize is the skull


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

So is this the long lasting, never been done before wax, or is there another one to be released?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Ordered mine from CYC:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there any chance that local suppliers in continental Europe will have this in stock ? Poland maybe ?


----------



## Goatman06 (Jul 17, 2010)

are they going to offer this in a 200ml pot.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I would like to know if they are going to offer this in a bigger size later in the year? Luckily I got my order in with I4D early on yesterday before they ran out!! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> So is this the long lasting, never been done before wax, or is there another one to be released?


Seems like a Haloween Gimmick...great Marketing from the Dodo Guys....I wont buy it but I have in the past (Bannana Armour)...nice waxes and great marketing!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Goatman06 said:


> are they going to offer this in a 200ml pot.


This is quoted from PJ off the other thread about this:

although this is a hybrid much like the PRO series, it is only a limited edition wax, not one that will be remade again.

And then from Dom

just the panel pots... although there will always be a drop or two of Skull Candy around in other forms, like the Master Cranium, due to excess wax created during the pouring process... but don't expect any to hit the shelves or end up for sale.


Hope that helps guys, and i hope the Dodo chaps don't mind me quoting them?


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Ordered mine from cleanyourcar, another panel pot cant hurt, espectially a special edition one


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Who's going to hide it away and not use it??


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

R32rob said:


> Who's going to hide it away and not use it??


I was thinking of ordering two and keeping one of them and use the other one.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I was thinking of ordering two and keeping one of them and use the other one.


im going to do this also

I think u will be able to get ur hands on this for a wile yet, u can still buy the austin mini dodo wax on near all sites and there was less made than this


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe, selling very well and a good number made, also remember if people like it they will get it again, being only a panel pot will be used quicker than a big pot.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just ordered mine from CYC. It'll be the first dodo wax I've tried and I'm really looking forward to giving it a go


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine arrived today but wasn't in to take delivery  Picking them up first thing tommorow 
Cant wait!


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Who's going to hide it away and not use it??


I am.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

R32rob said:


> Who's going to hide it away and not use it??


Same here, might be worth a few bob in 10 years time


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be using mine, it's what it was made for after all!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Who's going to hide it away and not use it??


as many have done im getting two and saving one and using other:thumb:


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

got mine 10 minutes ago

wonderful smell

#1st in Italy

many thanks to Shinearama for the excellent service


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Mrs says mine has arrived also... Hopefully will be a dry day tomorrow!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine arrived today :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Just recieved mine, gunna give it a try over a coat of jetseal this weekend


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mines at the post office!


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

MIne has been dispatched, hopefully it will be here tomorrow


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

mine arrived today, first dodo wax I've bought along with some light fantastic and diamond white panel pots.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Who's got what number?

Mine is 31


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

my 002 came today

whoop whoop


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

098 and 113


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

105 here :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

177 :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

anywhere still got this in stock? i would love a pot


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

number 188, got a list on this thread i've made for people to update please

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190754


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have orded tow from waxamomo and i will be getting it on monday as i am away all weekend can not wait to have a gon me car with it.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> anywhere still got this in stock? i would love a pot


They said it will be after November 1st or something 
I'm waiting too :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Got mine today #124 smells gorgeous too, like nice chocolate with a hint of cinnamon. Got delivered at 5:30 by royal fail.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> anywhere still got this in stock? i would love a pot


Waxamomo appear to have some left (I've just ordered some from there myself).


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I missed mine today. Wont be untill Monday now. Damn!!


----------



## wil93 (Mar 8, 2010)

got mine on friday number 020!! dont think ill be using it (although im gonna be really tempted)


----------

